# Irene



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I know a lot of guys on here are from Jersey and this is pretty wild. Almost all coastal counties are under mandatory evacuation, all major airports are closing, hospitals in NY are getting evacuated, all mass transit is closing at noon(NYC and NJ), along with Atlantic City Casinos (this is only the third time since gambling became legal), and they closed the southern half of the New Jersey Parkway. They are talking 75mph winds and a foot of rain in some areas. Personally, I'm projected for 9.5-9.75 inches of rain but luckily I don't normally get water...Driving around last night I saw a whole lot of barricades all over the sides of the roads in preparation to close them.

You guys think its gonna be as bad as they are reporting? What are you doin to get ready?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Still supposed to be a Cat 1 when it hits NYC. On a scale of 1 to Volcanic Eruption this one's about a two. The media is typically trying to fish for any reason to tout this as the next apocolypse but more then likely we're going to see some minor storm damage and that's it.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

The news always make storms seem worse than what they will be so if it is bad they can say they had warned people. They'd rather people be over prepared than under prepared. 
My bro is stationed in DC and he said he has about 3 gallons of vodka and plenty of canned foods. So naturally he has the necessities


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Piranha Dan said:


> Still supposed to be a Cat 1 when it hits NYC. On a scale of 1 to Volcanic Eruption this one's about a two. The media is typically trying to fish for any reason to tout this as the next apocolypse but more then likely we're going to see some minor storm damage and that's it.


Hope your right,my house has already taken a beating this summer!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Category 1 is really not that big of a deal depending on what direction it comes from. The media tries to blow it out of proportion as usual.

The only serious problem I'm seeing is the storm surge in New York. A storm approaching from the south will push all the water into the city and the city's not really built to deal with flooding on that scale.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

pffft.ive experienced 75mph + a handfull of times just this summer.one storm on june 21st we had 126mph winds.

this looks to be a nusaince more than anything.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> pffft.ive experienced 75mph + a handfull of times just this summer.one storm on june 21st we had 126mph winds.
> 
> this looks to be a nusaince more than anything.


hurricane winds aren't sh*t- the problem is they push storm surges up. The biggest killer in a hurricane is inland flooding.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hurricane winds can make you sh*t your pants... but not a cat 1... that's nothing. Hopefully it remains that way and doesn't increase. Power outages related to hurricane force winds can leave a city very primitive for a few days.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Biggest problem with this storm is it's hitting on a New Moon high tide, so there's going to be a LOT of ocean water associated with it. Probable water levels of 20 feet over flood stage pushing up against the coastal areas, same scenario as Katrina except that most of the areas it's going to hit are at or slightly above sea level, unlike the areas devastated by Katrina. There's a good chance that the New York subway tunnels could fully flood during this surge, that's why they've closed and sealed as many entrances as they can. Here in MA, the storm surge should hit Buzzards Bay and try to force itself up the Cape Cod Canal, which means it'll spread out along the shoreline and flood several of the local towns. There's an good chance that it will slam Marthas' Vinyard and Nantucket Island and could conceivably drive ocaen water across Nantucket to a depth of 4 feet. Even at a Cat 1 wind speed, this is probably going to cause a lot of damage.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

IDK, the rain is most concerning to me...my town has a brook that snakes all through it which is normally only a couple feet deep at the deepest part, but when it rains the thing goes completely out of control. One time it took me an hour and a half to get from my house to my grandparents (a half mile trip normally taking all of about 3 minutes). I ended up having to get my old Jeep which was lifted and going on an impromptu mud ride. High winds are just an annoyance, power outages and stuff aren't going to be cool but that doesn't do much damage and doesn't cost that much money.

This is what happens to the town next to mine after 8 inches of rain









Oddly enough, that brook I was talking about is a tributary of that river. During this flood the brook was actually running backwards...kind funny to watch when I saw it, had to do a double take on that one.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well i hope the media really is hyping it up. might turn out to be nothing more than a strong storm.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why is there always a Hurricane, Tornado, or earthquake in the states? Nature, U Mad?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The media lives for this type of sh*t. They get so excited as most of them get their chance in the spot light. Sad in a way...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Right now as I type this, we are getting pummeled with heavy rain, winds, etc....and the brunt of it and the eye of the storm is supposed to hit around 9:00 PM ish EST....So far, no power outage in my city although I expect that to happen within the next 24 hours...We shall see...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats ironic because theres nothing but sun and clear skies over here.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes its quite the nice day having a bbq party soon.

to all thoes to are in the storm area stay safe and post some updates every now and then as to whats going on.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Yes its quite the nice day having a bbq party soon.
> 
> to all thoes to are in the storm area stay safe and post some updates every now and then as to whats going on.


Bob, 
No major flooding yet...Still getting hit hard with heavy rain and heavy winds...I'm really surprised that I still got power!..I'm more worried about my fish tanks than anything else!..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Toronto born and raised Da Man, unlike Trigga and Bob who pretend to be from Toronto. Wessssssside!

BTW goodluck guys who are in the storm.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

well here is the current doppler radar and the projected path of Hurricane Irene...I'm not sure if Toronto is in the path or not.

















Edit: about a quarter of an inch to the right of where it says "Wash DC" is Annapolis MD where I live at...As you can see, the eye of the storm is getting ready to hit me!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I always said that a well rounded storm that leaves a town in shambles and many people dead is very humbling and maybe even a tad bit humor like. Hilarious by just a hair, humbling yet hilarious by just a hair.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

On Da'Man's map I'm pretty much right where the I in Philadelphia and the Y in New York meet...dead center of the projected path...figures

Danny, its weird your saying it's such a nice day, before the rain today it was beautiful by me. Sunny and mid 70s then the clouds came in and now its just some light rain.

Da'Man, dude I'm with you man! I was panicked about my tanks...lol. All I have to say is thank god for all the plants I got! Good luck tho man and keep us posted, whatever you have now, I'll have by morning. (I'll let you guys play with that last part...)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys...I'm out!...I've lost power three times already and it's going to get worse before it gets any better.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the news definitely blows sh*t outta proportion. in the early going, yeah, its good to be informed. but some news channels are doing 23 hours a day of hurricane coverage still and all it is at this point is a sh*t ton of rain and wind. i dont see cities getting leveled. 
and of course now they are covering the kid dying from a tree falling, but reporting on in in such a way where if i just tuned in for a moment i would assume death and chaos is going on all over the east coast. its a hurricane. they happen. thats why i live inland and away from fault lines and away from tornados


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

OMG it's raining! I'm doomed.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> the news definitely blows sh*t outta proportion. in the early going, yeah, its good to be informed. but some news channels are doing 23 hours a day of hurricane coverage still and all it is at this point is a sh*t ton of rain and wind. i dont see cities getting leveled.
> and of course now they are covering the kid dying from a tree falling, but reporting on in in such a way where if i just tuned in for a moment i would assume death and chaos is going on all over the east coast. its a hurricane. they happen. *thats why i live inland and away from fault lines and away from tornados*


I hate to be a dick but amen... you live in a disaster area or along the coast expect sh*t to hit the fan once in a while

you live in the middle of continents and for the most part your good


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its not like its solely a choice. People who live in high inclement weather zones are probably born and raised there, grew up there, have jobs and lives there. If I was born and raised in like say Fargo and had a life there would be hard to just pick up and GTFO.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes and if i was born and raised there i would stay and can see how it would be hard to move... but if you house gets blown away in a tornado then GTFO and rebuilt somewhere else vs having your house blown down in another few years


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Yes and if i was born and raised there i would stay and can see how it would be hard to move... but if you house gets blown away in a tornado then GTFO and rebuilt somewhere else vs having your house blown down in another few years


OH SH*T DANNY FU*KING TANNER JUST GOT FU*KING OWNED WITH LOGIC!!!!!
HOWS THAT SH*T TASTE YOU PIECE OF CEREBRAL PALSY FU*K FACE????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im that much of a baller that if my first house got blown down I'd make another one made of silver.

That one gets blown down. Okay next one made of gold.

Gold house got blown? Danny bout time to move? f*ck no tell those lazy ass Rwandans that I dont give a f*ck about genocide get me some diamonds. Make that bitch outta diamonds.

Oh shoot diamond house got blown away too? Make another one out of Viking semen.

OMG. Viking semen house got blown away.

Sorry not logically possible. Viking semen is here to stay.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ohh dt


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i woke up expecting there's gonna be power outage, trees in my living room, basement flooded with my pygos swimming all around trying to hunt down any rodents I might have in the home....but there's none of that, so disappointing....I had high hopes.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know how the news about it is in the States of course, but personally I think it isn't that bad that they kind of "overrated" the effects.
It's better to be prepared for nothing, than conclude afterwards that it got a lot worse than expected.

So far 9 people died and millions have a power down I read in the Dutch newspapers...

I know you guys are used to big storms, but still... I wouldn't call this "nothing"....

Good luck to all in the storm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

eh, its not that its nothing. i mean 1 death is 1 too many. but the way in which the news covers things makes one without a brain want to panic. the fact is, some of our severe storms that produce wind gusts knock trees down and kill people. or lightning. its not uncommon for a person here or there to die from a natural occurance. but slap the hurricane irene label, show a graphic of newyork city being flooded and report on PEOPLE ARE REPORTED DEAD!...and you have media bullshit at its finest.

its cloud, rain, and wind. deal with it


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

So here's an update on me...I had to go to my gf's house to check on everything since she stayed here and her mother stayed at her bf's. I ended up having to take 45 minutes to drive what normally takes me 20 and started snapping some pics along the way. As I was thinking the wind was relatively harmless and the water is whats getting us. News stations are reporting 4.5 million people without power, including half the state of CT, 15 deaths have been linked to the storm and the water is still going up in places.

The view from my driveway. I've lived here for almost 20 years and never had it rise this far...and it's still rising







The street leading up to mine, normally under even extreme rain this doesn't flood














The main road through town







Some other pics















Edit: I have water in my basement


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

damn that looks pretty bad. I went out for a walk, the section of Rt. 46 right in front of my house is completely blocked off both east and west bound cuz part of the section is flooded. All the stores on that section are closed except DD.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ugh, water in the basement. nothing worse.
looks like the worst part of the storm is just the rain its dumped. im not seeing anything too dramatic as far as structural damage goes. just lots and lots of water


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Structurally there's very little wind damage. There's a TON of trees and power lines down. On every drive if gone on today I've had to turn around and find a new route atleast 4 times. Just now I went with my gf to feed her horses and on a 40 minute drive there were more townships without power then with. All told, it could have been a lot worse, but it definitely sucks


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Yes and if i was born and raised there i would stay and can see how it would be hard to move... but if you house gets blown away in a tornado then GTFO and rebuilt somewhere else vs having your house blown down in another few years


I hate when people say that, because it makes no sense. East coast and south eastern US get hurricanes, same with the gulf coast, the midwest has tornados, the west coast has earthquakes, the southwest has wild fires, the north has severe cold, the south has severe heat. So by your theory, everybody would constantly be picking up and moving depending on the seasons......


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Damage from Irene is estimated to be in the 10's of dollars!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Yes and if i was born and raised there i would stay and can see how it would be hard to move... but if you house gets blown away in a tornado then GTFO and rebuilt somewhere else vs having your house blown down in another few years


I hate when people say that, because it makes no sense. East coast and south eastern US get hurricanes, same with the gulf coast, the midwest has tornados, the west coast has earthquakes, the southwest has wild fires, the north has severe cold, the south has severe heat. So by your theory, everybody would constantly be picking up and moving depending on the seasons......
[/quote]
The north has severe cold i hope your talking about the arctic







.... there are many places to live without natural disasters being a constant threat like say not living in tornado alley (its called that for a reason) or living near the coast or any major rivers and fault lines... many places like that exists.

Yes there still can be a freak storm but for the most part your good... i am not worried about my house getting damaged by any of those things you mentioned... and in the worst case scenario and it did... the chances of it happening again are slim to none.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

bob351 said:


> The north has severe cold i hope your talking about the arctic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not talking about the arctic. It has to be more than -100F for you to consider it severe? Oh Em gee, you're a champ. It approaches -60F in many parts of the continental US. You didnt mention the equator. We don't live there, but we have severe heat also... Also, do you realize that tornado alley covers 17 states, 9 of them completely? A little difficult not to have a settlement in 1/3 of the country.

So again, according to you, don't live in tornado alley, the coasts, or near any major faults or rivers. I think we can conveniently fit nearly 300M people in Wyoming, Montana, Idaho and Utah.... Its doable!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Not sure why I would bring up the equator and how hot it can get, I wouldn't even bring up temperature in the first place since temperature is not a natural disaster and a little "EXTREME" hot and cold does not destroy your property so it serves no purpose in this argument about property damage. You are right give yourself a pat on the back... in over 17 states tornadoes touch down with the same probability as any other part of tornado alley. You also forgot the word major in front of rivers... a small river isn't going to have a huge flood plain. Living on a major fault line is easily avoidable. Living near the coast if your high enough above sea level is not a problem... living below sea level next to the sea is.

Not once did i say there had to be 0 natural disasters all I stated was don't live in high risk areas and areas prone to many disasters multiple times a year... I didn't know I had to be this specific for you to understand what i was trying to get at... there are no places on this planet that have a 0 chance of natural disasters so i would have though it was pretty evident that all I'm talking about is the probability of it happening and moving to areas of low risk not 0 risk since its not possible.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

bob351 said:


> The north has severe cold i hope your talking about the arctic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. I live in the Netherlands and most of our country is far below sea level. If a SW storm like Irene hits us, THIS will be repeated.
Should all of us just move to another country ?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Don't try. For some reason Bob doesnt understand that weather and natural distaster happens everywhere and not just once in a while. Maybe its because our neighbor to the north only know the cold and rarely see any natural disaster. But for us in the states, its the same thing every year. Hard to get away from and people can't just get up and move to avoid weather and disaster.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

read my second paragraph TWTR to bad your arrogance gets in the way of you reading and understanding something properly...

Yes memento your entire country should GTFO







If you dont have the ability to move nor the room to move then you cant f*cking move obviously... Thought that would be a given.



TheWayThingsR said:


> But for us in the states, its the same thing every year. Hard to get away from and people can't just get up and move to avoid weather and disaster.


Its sooo rough living in chicago... wait I'm sorry what horrendous natural disasters strike chicago every year again?







your third largest city falls into a low risk region... and look ohh f*ck wow its not in Wyoming or montana but thats not possible according to TWTR.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob, when somebody disagrees with you and you're backed into a corner you cant argue your way out of, why do you just resort to insulting people? You speak of arrogance when you're the epitome of the word. Its a simple conversation, not a debate.... People can't leave just because they live in an area that carries heavy risk. 90% of the US population lives in coastal cities, not because they choose to, but because they have no choice but to. It's where the economy is. And those that don't reside in coastal cities live in the Midwest and Southwest.

I fully understand your second paragraph, but you fail to understand that there are not that many areas of "low risk" that are worth moving to. Seasons are just that, a time that occurs each year with the same acts of nature each year. Your "Its obvious you should move, thought that would be a given" argument is idiotic. You're the same guy that says "Don't live where theres war, dont live where there's drought, don't live where there's poverty." If your opinion ruled, we'd have 6 billion people living in central Europe.

Edit: And I'm in the Chicago suburbs buddy. A quite a bit west. Remember your whole tornado alley rant? Yeah, we're right at the end of that. Stick with what you know.

Anyway, I'm going to end here. Its getting redundant trying to explain that your argument is invalid. People have to live where natural distaster occurs.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If you understood then why go on about the exact thing i just mentioned anyways it does not matter.... Its not brain surgery here there are many low risk places to live even on the coast since storms like irene are a freak incident and not a yearly occurrence... new york city is a low risk place compared to a city like new orleans and I would bet new york has a decent amount of economic activity lol.

My argument was not to be taken to heart nor was it an argument... Just a simple thought: your house gets destroyed you find a safer place to live. No detailed though given, but i should have expected this much drama on p-fury. It was geared towards the people I see on the news that go on... "my trailer got hit again this year... but were going to rebuild just like the last 5 times in the past 10 years"



> Edit: And I'm in the Chicago suburbs buddy. A quite a bit west. Remember you're whole tornado alley rant? Yeah, we're right at the end of that. Stick with what you know.


and again tornado alley is big but the pockets of high frequency is small here is a map for you...








my argument is don't live in red places or even the orange... not dont live in the entire f*cking thing







Dont make everything into such extremes when its not.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Whats the source of that map? Wait, here's a link that shows a dozen maps of tornado alley that all look different. Good job.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=tornado%20alley&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

That map is based on the data from National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration

http://www.noaa.gov/


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay? So based on that, what were you laughing about when it comes to the Chicagoland and tornados? 6-10 a year/season is significant...... This is just getting stupid.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If you want a more detailed link... as i should have figured these are probability maps for each individual month of the year broken down into significant violent or any...

http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/hazard/svrwxmisc.html



TheWayThingsR said:


> Okay? So based on that, what were you laughing about when it comes to the Chicagoland and tornados? 6-10 a year/season is significant...... This is just getting stupid.


6-10 a year is not significant but thats down to individual interpretation

yes it was stupid from the beginning... no reason to logically think i would expect people to constantly move around vs avoiding high risk areas.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

6-10 tornados isn't significant? Have you ever been through a tornado?

I hate working 3rd shift... I have nothing to do but respond to posts like this...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sucked up by one no close to a tornado yes, summer camp we had to evacuate because a tornado ended up tearing through the camp... if you weren't aware there have been more than 4 tornadoes in southern ontario in the past week alone... I would not call that significant... now 25+ is significant and consistently in the same area and all f4 f5 strength.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow bob. It would take 25 plus tornadoes a year all being f4 or f5 to be significant? Pretty sure there only a handful of those a year in the entire country.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gotta love someone from another country trying to bash someone who lives in part of the tornado alley.

TWTR, I've had this discussion before with bob when he made that some argument months back. I told him no matter where you live, some sort of natural disaster is possible. Higher probability for one type in one area vs another type. Pick your poison.

This is also coming from someone who has lived in the Midwest (tornados/floods), Southeast(hurricanes) and West Coast(earthquakes).


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

To be honest...this is why we have insurance. The risk of hurricanes is worth living near the coast for me. I love the ocean and the water - if a hurricane comes we just board up the house and evacuate. The only place I'd live and be landlocked is probably Colorado. As catastrophic as these storms seem, they're really not affecting a large percentage of the population.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Bob, your reasoning seems a little odd.
So we have to stay away form areas where tectonic plates can shift, from areas that are below sea level, from stormy areas, from volcanos, from areas that face extreme dry periods, and from areas with everlsting war.

That's gonna result in 7 billion people living in Germany I guess. But then your reasoning will be don't move to Germany for you know violence and crime are skyhigh due to severe overpopulation...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well guys just got my power back this morning...I was almost out 48 hrs!..Heavy winds and rains in my area and a shitload of trees and powerlines down...there was flooding along the coastline and people that live near the water (chesapeake bay and atlantic ocean)...I'm happy to report that my piranhas made it through the ordeal!..







...It's almost like nothing ever happened!...48 hrs with no filtration, no heater, etc...That's the first time that has ever happened to me and I was stressing all weekend, but all's well end's well!...thanks to the members that sent me PM's asking me if I was OK and how did things turn out!...It made my day!..


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Good to hear you and the piranhas are fine


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> Bob, your reasoning seems a little odd.
> So we have to stay away form areas where tectonic plates can shift, from areas that are below sea level, from stormy areas, from volcanos, from areas that face extreme dry periods, and from areas with everlsting war.
> 
> That's gonna result in 7 billion people living in Germany I guess. But then your reasoning will be don't move to Germany for you know violence and crime are skyhigh due to severe overpopulation...


Plus your forgetting Wels catfish are getting big enough to one day eat humans! No swimming for bob.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Bob, your reasoning seems a little odd.
> So we have to stay away form areas where tectonic plates can shift, from areas that are below sea level, from stormy areas, from volcanos, from areas that face extreme dry periods, and from areas with everlsting war.
> 
> That's gonna result in 7 billion people living in Germany I guess. But then your reasoning will be don't move to Germany for you know violence and crime are skyhigh due to severe overpopulation...


Plus your forgetting Wels catfish are getting big enough to one day eat humans! No swimming for bob.








[/quote]

The Spanish Wels grow twice as big as the German ones..warmer climate.
Plus history tells us that you never know when the German worm will turn


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually got hammered pretty bad here considering how far inland I am. Trees down all over the place, lots of places without power, every small creek that I know of is overflowing. Could've been worse though.
If you think about it, there's really nowhere you can go in the US that you're not in danger of some type of natural disaster. West coast has earthquakes, mudslides and Hippies. Midwest has droughts, floods, tornadoes, and a super volcano that's overdue for an eruption. East coast you've got everything from the midwest (except the volcano) along with Hurricanes and Blizzards that can drop enough snow to cave your roof in. Either coastline could see a Tsunami strike anytime the earth feels like readjusting itself. Guess we're all stupid for living where we do.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

locust said:


> Bob, your reasoning seems a little odd.
> So we have to stay away form areas where tectonic plates can shift, from areas that are below sea level, from stormy areas, from volcanos, from areas that face extreme dry periods, and from areas with everlsting war.
> 
> That's gonna result in 7 billion people living in Germany I guess. But then your reasoning will be don't move to Germany for you know violence and crime are skyhigh due to severe overpopulation...


Plus your forgetting Wels catfish are getting big enough to one day eat humans! No swimming for bob.








[/quote]

The Spanish Wels grow twice as big as the German ones..warmer climate.
Plus history tells us that you never know when the German worm will turn
[/quote]
They any good for fishing?lmao


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

memento said:


> Bob, your reasoning seems a little odd.
> So we have to stay away form areas where tectonic plates can shift, from areas that are below sea level, from stormy areas, from volcanos, from areas that face extreme dry periods, and from areas with everlsting war.
> 
> That's gonna result in 7 billion people living in Germany I guess. But then your reasoning will be don't move to Germany for you know violence and crime are skyhigh due to severe overpopulation...


Never mentioned war crime or any of that don't know were your getting this but yeah stay away from the worlds major fault lines, the minor ones are un avoidable unless you really look into it... never said a word about dry periods or stormy areas... just areas prone to serious natural disasters and multiple times a year.

To bad people cant read what I wrote and stopping putting words in my mouth, everlasting war







yeah thats relative to a discussion about natural disasters. I never thought about volcanoes thats a good one







.








anyways its just beating a dead horse now since nobody seems to realize that there are places of higher probability of something happening not that it does not happen in certain places over another...

Glad everything worked out well da manster


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Bob, your reasoning seems a little odd.
> So we have to stay away form areas where tectonic plates can shift, from areas that are below sea level, from stormy areas, from volcanos, from areas that face extreme dry periods, and from areas with everlsting war.
> 
> That's gonna result in 7 billion people living in Germany I guess. But then your reasoning will be don't move to Germany for you know violence and crime are skyhigh due to severe overpopulation...


Plus your forgetting Wels catfish are getting big enough to one day eat humans! No swimming for bob.








[/quote]

The Spanish Wels grow twice as big as the German ones..warmer climate.
Plus history tells us that you never know when the German worm will turn
[/quote]
They any good for fishing?lmao
[/quote]

I got a 35 pound baby over here and it nearly broke my arm








The Spanish fish get to 200lbs and more


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

memento said:


> Good to hear you and the piranhas are fine


Thanks Combi!...


----------

